# [FREE GAME] FREEKICK MASTER : BRAZIL



## soldalab (Apr 2, 2014)

Lace up, aim the net, and shot special shoots; Bigger opponents, outsmart players, and ticking referee's watch.. Do you dare to be the one of the Freekick Masters?

Feel the excitement of every aim, curving, pass, and shot with simple touch controls. Play along with real-world national teams, with cheerful and exciting sounds. Feel that all spectators and supporters are ready to shout for your goal!

Features:
- Featuring 76 all-time qualifying countries, including 32 Brazil finals qualifiers.
- Google+™ Ranking System included. Compete with your friend and world gamers.
- World tournament mode, to be defeated or Win the Cup.
- Stage mode, Challenge and dominate the whole world!
- Earn free coins and get fantastic balls, shoes, accessories and players to shoot special free kick!


----------

